# Wi-Fi not connecting when waking from sleep



## captainbhangra (Jan 31, 2012)

I am having an issue with the Wi-Fi
I have set the Wi-Fi to not be active when the Touchpad goes ot sleep as this was running the battery down, through the advanced setting on the WiFi settings
only problem is that when I wake the Touchpad the Wi-Fi doesnt auto connect to the wireless and I have to go to setting turn the Wi-Fi off and then wait & turn it back on.

Would appreciate any help on this.

Thanks


----------



## Galtha58 (Mar 31, 2012)

Having a similar issue with CM7 on HP Touchpad. Wifi not connected after sleep mode or after shutdown and reboot. Easy to fix and I have Wifi Fixer installed already. But, would be great if it would connect automatically. Just wonder if there is a setting or something I can do to correct this issue. Or, maybe eventually moving over to CM9 will correct this issue. Or does CM9 tend to have the same problem? Cheers!


----------



## viciouzex (Dec 26, 2011)

Mine did that for a while. What I did was format data, cache, dalvik, and battery stats. I refused to do titanium backup because I felt that any corruption with any apps would maybe copy over. I am on most current nightly and wifi seems to be more responsive about connecting when coming out of 10 hours of sleep. 2 weeks without that issue now. Good Luck!


----------



## j0hnnyr0tten (Apr 26, 2012)

I use the 2.9 wifi driver posted HERE and do not have wake up issues. Without this driver my touchpad wifi must be turned off and back on when waking from sleep. I have only tried this on the latest unofficial nightlies, so i do not know if it works with other versions!! Flash with TWRP or CWM Recovery. Here is the original link to the topic (page 4 has the 2.9 driver). Hope that helps!!

j0hnnyr0tten


----------



## captainbhangra (Jan 31, 2012)

version 2.9 didnt help at all, infact my wireless is now shakier than ever
any other ideas please?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

captainbhangra said:


> I am having an issue with the Wi-Fi
> I have set the Wi-Fi to not be active when the Touchpad goes ot sleep as this was running the battery down, through the advanced setting on the WiFi settings
> only problem is that when I wake the Touchpad the Wi-Fi doesnt auto connect to the wireless and I have to go to setting turn the Wi-Fi off and then wait & turn it back on.
> 
> ...


Here is what works for me. Go into settings and set "Keep Wi-Fi on during sleep" to Always.

Now, when you plan to put your TouchPad to sleep, turn wifi off manually which you can do one of several ways. I use the widgit that comes with CM9 that allows you to turn on and off wifi, bluetooth, adjust screen brightness, resync and one other thing I haven't figured out yet. You can also open the notification screen, tap the icon on the right under the clock and turn wifi on or off there. Or you can go to settings/wifi and turn it off there. Then when you wake your TP up, just turn on wifi and after around 20 seconds, you will see the wifi icon appear on the notification bar. This works for me every time no matter what build I an using.

I have also seen folks post that they manually turn wifi off, turn airplane mode on and then turn wifi back on. Just what that does I don't know, but they say it helps.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

captainbhangra said:


> version 2.9 didnt help at all, infact my wireless is now shakier than ever
> any other ideas please?


Here is a list of things i've put together that I and others have tried. Changing the router channel is what worked for me:

This may not help, but one never knows. Reboot your router, ie., unplug it for a minute or so and plug it back in. Wait until all lights turn green.
Try connecting.

Several other tips to try:

1. Another obscure fix, boot into WebOS and make sure your wifi connects. Use your browser for a sec and then boot back to CM.

2. Delete your wifi profile:

start the terminal app

type su and tap enter
the pound sign # turns to a dollar sign $
type rm -rf data/misc/wifi && reboot and tap enter

For clarity that's rm(space)-rf(space)/data/misc/wifi(space)&&(space)

Reboot your TouchPad.

After your TP reboots, you will have to reestablish the SSID and password for every AP you use.

3. If you are using WPA2 and AES encryption, log into your router and change it to WPA and TKIP encryption.
4. If your router is a dual band (2.4/5 ghz ) router, log into your router and turn off the 5 ghz band.
5. If your router is wifi b/g/n, log into your router and switch to b/g only.
6. Change your router channel to either 1 or 6. Try downloading Wifi Analyzer and having a look at the spectrum in your area. 
Pick either 1 or 6, whichever had the least usage.(This tip is what worked for me.)
7. Go to Settings -->WiFi --> Menu --> Advanced --> Keep WiFi on during sleep --> Always
8. Edit build.prop and add the line net.hostname=TouchPad at the end of the file.
Some routers do not like device names that are real long. You can name it whatever you want, TouchPad is just a suggestion.
9. Download Clock Sync, configure it for your timezone and set it to sync on boot.(An incorrect date or time can screw up
wifi and several other things in Android)
10. Try turning off wifi, turn on Airplane mode and then turn wifi back on. 
11. Download Wifi Fixer by Zanshin-g1. It got a cheap Android tablet working on wifi when all the other tricks failed.
12. Download FXR Wifi Fix and Rescue. It's helped others when nothing else seemed to.


----------

